# Whats my next move?



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok I have about 700 sillosocks. Right now I am wanting to expand to fully make my hunts the best they can be.

Should I sell out and go all fullbodies? I was thinking about getting a loan and buying some then reselling after the season ends.

Should I keep the 700 sillosocks and maybe add 400 fullbodies?

Should I stick with all sillosocks and run about 1200+?

Personally i love sillosocks ease of use and motion but I am starting to drink the koolaid and believe that fullbodies and the extra work are worth it in the end.

Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That would depend on if you have a cutom ecaller, flappers, rotary machine, floaters, blinds, what kind of sentry decoys, and a bass squak box? There is always something to ad to a spread or upgrade. You will never have enough. Sometimes a guy just gets bored and wants to try something else diffrent out. I made the switch to full bodys and floaters from sillo socks and deadlys. I dont know how it is going to work yet, but will know in March for sure. Sometimes it isnt the spread it is little tricks you learn along the way and location. Sounds like your on the right track with your spread. I have killed a lot of birds with a simalar setup. Husted wrote an article about this very subject on this website. Do a search and you will find it. Just know that you will never come out ahead on the buying and selling of decoys every season. You probably will never get close to what you bought them for and when you start talking about 500 full bodys that is a lot of money to give up at the season. Plus you would need a (big)trailer, four wheeler, and system for getting everything into the field.


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

got a quad and big trailer.

Got a custom ecaller, flappers, rotary machine, blinds, sillosock sentry 3d heads. etc etc etc.

Anymore input?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd say FB's are the way to go. Once you go FB you'll never go back. I mean, look at the footage tony and tyson get, you dont see anything like that from people with socks.

Its just money, who needs it when you can be a snow goose destroyer instead.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dont worry about USALX50 he used to give insightful information on this forum. About 6 months ago he decided that he would just be sarcastic and become a jerk on nodak. So take what he says with a grain of salt.

P>S your the one spending the money on this stuff. If you hunt snows a lot have the space, transportation in and out of the field, and the money. Then full bodys are the way to go. If not then stick with socks. Personally I wanna give the fullbodys a try for a full spring and a fall and make an inform decision myself. So check with me in November next year and I will let you know what I think!


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats what im thinking too. If Fbs are worth the extra money, time, and effort to give some great hunts I might go with it. Personally I dont think id lose a lot of money selling them after one season. People pay rediculous prices for used decoys. Especially FB GHG snows.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

if you plan to re-sell them you will be lucky to get 165-175/doz when you get rid of them. If you buy them I would probably plan on keeping them unless you can afford to take the 50 dollar/dozen hit when you resell them


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I run TNT's because i can get them in the field easier by stacking them in a decoy bag. I can get 20 doz in 3 bags. Set up is not much harder than fullbodies. I dont think from a birds eye view that the TNTs look any different than the fullbodies. The one thing I would say is that the holes for the stakes on the TNTs absolutly have to be drilled to make them bigger for better movement. This is just what I have experienced, the TNTs give you great realism with alot of space saved and they are slightly better on the pocketbook.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

What I like aboutt he fullbodys over the TNTS better is the fact full bodys are easier to setup in the dark. All you do is walk by and drop the stake on the big hole and your set. Plus the full bodys work better because of the stands are huge in saving time in setting them up when the ground is froze or if it is really soft you dont get decoys tipping over all the time. Like you would with the field stakes.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would think if you cant afford to buy FB then why would you do such a financially dumb move and get a loan hunt with them and then sell them (if you do this PM me after the season i will take some used decoys off your hands) you will still be paying off your loan after the decoys are all sold and have nothing to show for it. I would just buy what you can afford and slowly build an all FB spread. This is what i have done and i now have 300 FB/T&T and 750 SS, I love having the 2 spreads, i have the decoys for any situation. THis is just what i think and going to FB is better but it isnt like flipping a light switch and you just start having a bunch of 100 bird days all the time. I would say that when you have a lot of great shoots it is because of timing, location and weather not so much FB vs. SS. But really if you are selling a bunch of FB at the end of the year i will buy some.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Get in touch with someone who hunts with full bodies and trade hunts a few times and see if you notice the difference in the way the birds work. Seeing for yourself is the only way you'll know....and it could save you a lot of money.


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

goosehunter21 said:


> if you plan to re-sell them you will be lucky to get 165-175/doz when you get rid of them. If you buy them I would probably plan on keeping them unless you can afford to take the 50 dollar/dozen hit when you resell them


I know where to buy them new for $85 per 6 brand new. :roll:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

We used the ghg full-bodies for a whole season (about 40 days straight). I'm not saying they aren't good decoys, but there are a lot of variables other than they look good, that you need to consider. You can make up your own mind on that, we did, just to see for ourselves.

I think we had somewhere around 600, but I can tell you we definitely lost money on the deal when we sold them.


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Ive decided not to go with them. The extra work putting out decoys doesnt sound like its worth it in the end. Probably just be 2 of us setting up most the time anyway. uke:


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

Did the loan fall through? :rollin: oke:


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

Decided that messing around with it isnt worth it. Ill just stick with what I have. People kill geese with socks all year long. I almost drank the kool aid though!


----------

